

Google Reconsideration Requests and Disavow Lists, an entrepreneurs struggle.  - jjkmk
http://www.scottofford.com/2012/11/experience-with-google-reconsideration-request/

======
offordscott
This is my site. I hope Google and friends can offer some insight. Let me know
what you think.

~~~
jjkmk
Hi Scott, saw this on your blog and re posted it hoping it would get some
traction here. Really hope Google addressed this.

------
JohnHorne
I hope a Google rep sees this. It's one thing for Google implement new
policies on how it's search engine crawls pages, it's another to penalize a
business for past strategies used only prior to these new policies.

~~~
offordscott
Ya, I really did try my best. In my reconsideration request, after removing
bad links as good as I could, I even apologized, just in case the Google
reviewer reading my request might see that I'm being genuine.

